# ...How to explore new composers...



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

Hi;
I was wondering how y''all start exploring new composers u haven't heard a lot of?
For example, I haven't heard a lot from Prokofiev, and I was wondering where to start from? There are a couple of playlists and albums named best of ... . That's kind of good to get some insight into the artist, also u can start from what you've heard before or ask someone where to start. U could even just start listening to one category for example symphonies or operas, and then go on with the next.
Anyway, what's your method of exploring?
Btw, it's my first post, so hello and big up to all of u.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Listen to some of the better known works. Old time fans and experienced listeners often joke about warhorses but except in rare cases they are actually pretty good pieces and usually not totally uncharacteristic of the composer. Avoid single movements or excerpts but if you take e.g. the five most famous pieces of a composer you will get a good and fair impression. In the case of Prokofiev, even his short hit "March from the three oranges" is rather characteristic. I personally prefer the 2nd piano concerto but the more popular 3rd concerto also gives a good impression of the composer's style.
Unless you dislike certain genres per se, I'd always try works from different genres (if the composer is famous for all of them and they are easily available).


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

If you have a preference for orchestral, opera, ballet, chamber, piano, start there. With your Prokofiev example, he did quite a lot in each of those. Also, this site is an incredible resource with lists of recommendations from users, composer profiles, and countless threads that are educational to say the least. 

I avoid compilations and best of CD's because they are often a mix of different performers, orchestras, conductors and can be a real mess sometimes. Plus, as with all music, "greatest hit's" compilations are quite often not the best stuff, just what the record company thinks might sell. If you have favorite performers, orchestra's, ensemble's, or a conductor, you might see what they've done by a composer you want to explore.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Personally, I recommend the following:

Symphony 1 "Classical"
Piano Concerto 3
Lieutenant Kije Suite
Alexander Nevsky Cantata
March in Bb Major Opus 99


----------



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

Will go through that, I've listened to the march and it was quite awesome, I was almost doing a parade in the room:lol:
Also I've listened to the piano concertos 2 and 3 and they were great pieces, different taste from the Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak I'm familiar with.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

For me, I simple Google up "Top 10 Prokofiev". You'll get a bunch of sites, with a bunch of opinions.

One of the hits is an album on Spotify. "listn.to" has an identical list. They list

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-Flat Major, Op. 10, I. Allegro brioso
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-Flat Major, Op. 10, II. Andante assai
Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-Flat Major, Op. 10, III. Allegro scherzando
Cinderella, Op. 87, Act 3: No. 50, Amoroso (Andante dolcissimo)
Lieutenant Kijé, Op. 60: II. Romance
Lieutenant Kijé, Op. 60: IV. Troika
Peter and the Wolf, Op. 67: II. The Story
Romeo and Juliet, Op. 101: V. Aubade
Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64bis: VI. Romeo and Juliet
Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64, Act 1: Dance of the knights

Add those works already suggested and you'll have a great playlist:

March from the three oranges
2nd piano concerto
3rd piano concerto
Symphony 1 "Classical"
Piano Concerto 3
Lieutenant Kije Suite
Alexander Nevsky Cantata
March in Bb Major Opus 99


----------



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

OK, then I have another question,
how much further do you go after listening the artist's most famous works? I mean I've seen numerous people talking and discussing a lot about artists, comparing them with others etc. How much have they typically listened to from the artist? Should u really get a full collection of the artist to say OK, I'm familiar with Prokofiev well, or it's just really about the most important works and that's all?
E.g I've listened to a lot of Bach's works: Masses, Cantatas, Passions (Omg how beautiful St Matthew's passion is), about 8 Organ works, suites, brandenburgs, harpsichords, violin and cello concertos, a little of flute sonatas, some string and guitar works and etc... tens of times, but that's all. I still really think there's much more out there and I've just listened to the famous ones. So how should I start going deep through Bach and be able to say that OK, I know Bach very well? How much have u listened to year favorite composer? Am I too obsessed with going through artists or that's the way it should be?
I've just signed up to this site and the support I've been given is incredible, Many thank and big up to you all.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

pianozach said:


> For me, I simple Google up "Top 10 Prokofiev". You'll get a bunch of sites, with a bunch of opinions.
> 
> One of the hits is an album on Spotify. "listn.to" has an identical list. They list
> 
> ...


Here's Prokofiev's top 10 according to the
book "Classical Music: The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1,000 Greatest Works":

SYMPHONIES:
No. 1 (Classical)
No. 5

OTHER ORCHESTRAL WORKS:
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Love for Three Oranges Suite
Lieutenant Kijé Suite
Ballet:
Cinderella
Peter and the Wolf

CHAMBER MUSIC:
String Quartet No. 1 in B minor

I'll write you the recommended master collection if interested.


----------



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

perempe said:


> Here's Prokofiev's top 10 according to the
> book "Classical Music: The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1,000 Greatest Works":
> 
> SYMPHONIES:
> ...


Oh, is that a real book, or some e-book? Never thought of books about best works. Btw I can't wait to see the master list, I appreciate it.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

How to explore is a great question. Lists on the internet are helpful, so are lists on this forum. I also google "great recordings" or "best works of the...." or "top 100..." Of course all of these lists are subjective so I don't take them as anything more than that but they do occasionally get me interested in works I don't know.

A while ago I tried to listen to every "Symphony No.5" I could get my hands on. It was a great experience and introduced me to works I didn't know and that have since become favorites.

Another way to go is to read a biography of a composer you're interested in and listen to the major works they compose chronologically to coincide with your reading.

Thanks for the discussion!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

perempe said:


> Here's Prokofiev's top 10 according to the
> book "Classical Music: The 50 Greatest Composers and Their 1,000 Greatest Works":
> 
> SYMPHONIES:
> ...


Yep. Except for Symphony 5 and SQ 1, all of those were more or less included between myself and the other commenters.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

AY Goat said:


> Hi;
> I was wondering how y''all start exploring new composers u haven't heard a lot of?


Like others have said, I would start with what the composer is best known for and see if it clicks with me. If it does, I try to get a listening guide that will tell me what to look out for. I usually have to hear it a few times before it starts to come together. And if I really like it, I'll get the score and mark it up with the things to look out for so I won't forget down the road.

If I like the composer, I'll get their history. Who influenced them, or who did they influence? That lets me branch out into other composers that I'll like hearing also.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

AY Goat said:


> OK, then I have another question,
> how much further do you go after listening the artist's most famous works? I mean I've seen numerous people talking and discussing a lot about artists, comparing them with others etc. How much have they typically listened to from the artist? Should u really get a full collection of the artist to say OK, I'm familiar with Prokofiev well, or it's just really about the most important works and that's all?
> E.g I've listened to a lot of Bach's works: Masses, Cantatas, Passions (Omg how beautiful St Matthew's passion is), about 8 Organ works, suites, brandenburgs, harpsichords, violin and cello concertos, a little of flute sonatas, some string and guitar works and etc... tens of times, but that's all. I still really think there's much more out there and I've just listened to the famous ones. So how should I start going deep through Bach and be able to say that OK, I know Bach very well? How much have u listened to year favorite composer? Am I too obsessed with going through artists or that's the way it should be?
> I've just signed up to this site and the support I've been given is incredible, Many thank and big up to you all.


You know, I'd just take mental notes on which of the pieces appealed to me, and seek out similar. If I thought that the Symphonies were the bee's knees, I'd Google "Prokofiev symphonies". Then I'd discover he wrote seven.

Or I'd Google "Prokofiev symphonies ranked": Amusingly, *TalkClassical* comes up. There are several threads specifically about Prokofiev's Symphonies, although many are more concerned with the best _*recordings*_ of Prokofiev's Symphonies than the content of those symphonies.

There's THIS one: Rank Sergei Prokofiev's Symphonies , and this one

Your favorite Prokofiev Symphonies


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

AY Goat said:


> OK, then I have another question,
> how much further do you go after listening the artist's most famous works? ...


The thing is, great composers create great works and it is never enough to just listen to the piece and then chalk it up as a DONE, and simply move onto another piece.

My favorite Prokofiev work is the majestic Fifth Symphony. It remains one of the great all-time symphonies by anybody. And I can never feel satisfied enough that I won't ever have to listen to it again. So I pursue different interpretations of this particular work and am always happy to encounter a new version, to hear it and ponder it with relation to the other performances I've heard. Such is the nature of a great artist's great works.

For your foray into Prokofiev, I would recommend immediately the First Symphony, known as the "Classical Symphony." This is not necessarily typical of Prokofiev's music, but it's a wonderful work, a real crowd pleaser, and I don't know anyone who doesn't love it at first hearing. (Unless they've listened to the version conducted by the great Russian cellist Rostropovich, a version that is simply too slow to be effective. Please avoid it.)

Other works recommended on this thread remain true go to pieces. Try them all. But don't feel you've accomplished anything meaningful by just hearing the work and then moving on. The music lives with you, it gets into your bones and blood, and it can never escape you. Like that Fifth Symphony.

Welcome to the Forum, and all the best to you in your musical explorations.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

pianozach said:


> Yep. Except for Symphony 5 and SQ 1, all of those were more or less included between myself and the other commenters.


it's not a perfect list as it doesn't include Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> If I like the composer, I'll get their history. Who influenced them, or who did they influence? That lets me branch out into other composers that I'll like hearing also.


That's great advise that works really well for me. With Prokofiev, you might check out Myaskovsky, Glazunov, Tcherepnin. It really is a great way to explore music.


----------



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

That's what I really like about classical music; we're active listeners not passive. We should study, search, ask and etc. And we care what we listen to. What's better than this? Also, what really amuses me like u just said, u may need to listen to a work many times till it starts to kick in. That means u'll never be like "Oh, I'm getting bored; Same catchy melodies everywhere"


----------



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

Thanks for all of your Prokofiev suggestions, will definitely go through all of them in my Prokofiev journey.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

With every major composer, there are numerous masterworks to get to know. So, there's a lot to explore & it can take years to become closely familiar with all the best works by an important composer, or a composer that you particularly like (& especially with the more prolific composers that didn't write much, if any 2nd rate music, such as J.S. Bach, G.F. Handel, F.J. Haydn, & W.A. Mozart). Plus, each listener will discover their own favorite works (& composers), and these won't always be the ones that are most commonly accepted as that composer's most notable or 'famous' works. For example, I happen to think highly of Mozart's Piano Trios, while others often consider them to be among his more minor music. & I could go on. There are also major works that some listeners don't accept as being 'great' works, while others feel very passionately about them. For example, not everyone likes Beethoven's 9th Symphony or Handel's Messiah or Wagner's Tristan und Isolde; which never ceases to amaze me, since I think very highly of these works (at least, when they're well done). On the other hand, there are certain works that most everyone will agree are undisputed masterpieces, such as the J.S. Bach's 6 Brandenburg Concertos, or Mozart's 10 "Great" Piano Concertos, or Haydn's Piano Trios, etc..

With Prokofiev, I'd suggest that you start out with his works for violin, such as his Violin Concerto No. 1, and his Violin Sonata No. 2 (which was originally a Flute Sonata, until the violinist David Oistrakh asked the composer to turn it into a Violin Sonata for him & Prokofiev obliged). Though Prokofiev was himself a pianist, & excelled at composing for the piano, he also wrote some of his best music for the violin, too.

Among digital era recordings, Shlomo Mintz isn't a violinist that I'd always recommend, but he's exceptional in Prokofiev, with Claudio Abbado & the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in the two violin concertos, and with pianist Yefim Bronfman in the two violin sonatas (both the DG):

--Violin Concerto No. 1, 
1st movement:




2nd movement:




3rd movement:





--Violin Sonata No. 2: 




(Flute Sonata--the original sonata, which some prefer to the violin sonata, though I like both versions: 



)

Here are two other exceptional readings & violinists in this repertory (for the sake of comparison, since not everyone agrees with me about Mintz):

Dmitry Sitkovetsky: 



David Oistrakh (a classic older mono recording: Oistkakh was a close friend of the composer's, and had a very special affinity for & understanding of his music): 




Other important works by Prokofiev:

--Romeo and Juliet, Suite No. 2, which is drawn from the ballet (for starters): 




Another classic version of scenes from the ballet (drawn from both Suites 1 & 2): Karel Ancerl, Czech Philharmonic: 




Or, if you'd prefer more modern digital sound, Claudio Abbado & the Berlin Philharmonic are recommendable in their excerpts from the ballet: 




--Romeo and Juliet (the complete ballet):

Andre Previn, London Symphony Orchestra, EMI 'double fforte' series: Here's a sampling--it's a softer, more lyrical interpretation that may not be to all tastes, but it was my first recording on LP, so I have a special affection for it: 









Here's an alternative version, which is also recommendable, especially if sound quality is your prime consideration: Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra (hybrid SACD): 




(The R & J versions by Lorin Maazel & the Cleveland Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa & the Boston Symphony Orchestra, and Vladimir Ashkenazy & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra have a good reputation & are apparently popular, too, but I've not heard these recordings myself.)

--Alexander Nevsky (a film score): 



--Lieutenant Kijé (Symphonic Suite, Op. 60): 



--Scythian Suite: 




--Symphony No. 1 "Classical": 



 (conductor Claudio Abbado is also excellent in this symphony, on both Decca with the London S.O. and later with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe on DG: although I prefer Abbado's earlier LSO recording: 



)
--Symphony No. 3: 



 (conductors Claudio Abbado, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, and Riccardo Chailly are also very good in this symphony, in addition to Karabits. Here's Rozhdestvensky's 3rd: 



)
--Symphony No. 5: 



 (conductors Rozhdestvensky, Mariss Jansons & the Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra--which may be my top choice (or Jansons with the Royal Concertgebouw): 



, and Riccardo Muti & the Philadelphia Orchestra are also very good in the 5th: 



--Symphony No. 7: 



--Symphony No. 7 (a 'classic' older version from Russian conductor Nikolai Malko): 




Among the older Soviet era recordings, Russian conductor Gennady Rozhdestvensky excelled in all seven symphonies (as well as the ballets), which he recorded in a complete set for Melodiya (it won a Grand Prix du disque). This cycle would be my first choice among complete sets, however, the older Russian sound quality isn't exactly ideal (though it's not bad): 



.

--Piano Sonata No. 8: Here are five different, legendary interpretations, to show you how the same piece of music can be handled in different ways by various pianists (all of whom have a strong reputation in Prokofiev's sonatas), if you're game (or if not, you could just listen to Gilels and Richter, who were both friends of composer's, and are great in this music!, if not always recorded in the best sound):

Emil Gilels: 



Sviatoslav Richter: 



Lazar Berman: 



Nikolai Petrov: 



Tatiana Nikolayeva: 




In addition, here are my four favorite digital era recordings of the 8th Piano Sonata, if having exceptional sound quality is a top priority for you or anyone else,

Ivo Janssen: 



Elisso Wirssaladze: 



Andrei Gavrilov: 



Anne-Marie McDermott: 




--Visions Fugitives: Among digital era recordings, there are two recordings of the Visions Fugitives that have particularly stood out to me, & both pianists have recorded extensively within Prokofiev's piano repertory (for future reference): & btw, I consider the Visions Fugitives to be very underrated piano music (along with all of Prokofiev's 9 Piano Sonatas):

1. Matti Raekallio: 




2. Boris Berman: 




--Piano Concerto No. 2: 



--Piano Concerto No. 5 (the classic recording from pianist Sviatoslav Richter, on DG): 




--String Quartet No. 1, played by the Pavel Haas String Quartet: 




Of course, the above recommendations aren't intended to be listened to all at once, but gradually, over time, at your leisure.

As for how to proceed from here, as noted, getting to know the entire history of music is a lifelong pursuit. There is so much wonderful music to explore. I've been listening for nearly four decades, and am still discovering amazing new works that I didn't know before.

But by all means buy a book or two that can acquaint you with the most important works by the major composers in music history, and sample and listen to whatever interests you, or according to what gets recommended, without overdoing it. (There's no rush, so take your time.) Then get suggestions for recordings from someone that you can trust to recommend very good performances of the works that you find you most like. While there are many fine recordings available today--both past & present, there is no such thing as a definitive recording. Although there are some very special recordings that get close. Which is something to bear in mind, since occasionally you may find it invaluable (towards better understanding the music) to have two or even three different views of a specific work that you especially like.

For example, when I first got to know Wagner's opera, Tristan und Isolde, a composer friend recommended two recordings to me: the first by conductor Carlos Kleiber & the Staatskapelle Dresden, and the second by conductor Sir Reginald Goodall & the Welsh National Opera Orchestra. He said that both conductors offered a different, but valid view of the opera, and that by hearing both, it would expand my understanding of Wagner's score.

Here are two books that I have found helpful:

https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mu...witness+classical+music&qid=1624063680&sr=8-2
https://www.amazon.com/James-Galways-Music-Time-William/dp/013509240X

You might also track down an edition or two of the old Penguin Guide (possibly via a library), which was useful to me early on for learning about the most reprentative works by a great variety of composers (although I found that a I didn't always agree with their recommendations for 'best' recordings of some works; despite that their "rosette' awards are usually excellent recordings).

For example,

https://www.amazon.com/Penguin-Guid...fix=penguin+guide+to+classical,aps,188&sr=8-2
https://www.amazon.com/Penguin-Guid...fix=penguin+guide+to+classical,aps,188&sr=8-3

There is also a publication from the Penguin Guide of the "1000 Finest Classical Recordings", which I don't own myself, but it might be useful: https://www.amazon.com/Penguin-Guid...&keywords=penguin+guide&qid=1624065678&sr=8-3

--The Third Ear guide to Classical Music Recordings can be invaluable, too, and their recommendations for top recordings often differ from the Penguin Guide's: https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Music-Essential-Listening-Companion/dp/0879306386

--The "All Music Guide to Classical Music" can be good, too: https://www.amazon.com/All-Music-Gu...c+guide+classical+music&qid=1624066551&sr=8-3

--Others have spoken highly of "The Vintage Guide to Classical Music", by Jan Swafford, which I don't know it myself: https://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Guid...7Q9N2EAZMJ8&psc=1&refRID=A6KXP8A707Q9N2EAZMJ8

Again, I don't always agree with the recommended recordings in these kinds of books (& you may very well get better suggestions here on TC from some of the more seasoned & knowledgeable listeners, of which there are quite a few), but at the very least the books will give you a useful overview of most any composer's major works to explore and learn about. Then head to Spotify or You Tube to listen to these works, and build your collection slowly and thoughtfully. In other words, always try to hear a recording first before you buy it, if possible. You'll make less mistakes that way. (Bear in mind, this can be a very expensive hobby, interest, or passion.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## AY Goat (May 26, 2021)

I Appreciate your help VERY MUCH. Would help me very much as a young classical music explorer. I'll go through them all gradually.


----------



## Symphonic (Apr 27, 2015)

Also, before or after listening, I find it interesting to read contextual information about the composer (and the piece itself) - for example, on Wikipedia.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

For me, I explore the Current Listening Vol VII thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Easy for me since my main focus on non-vocal works (mainly non-operatic) is symphonies, I simply explore a composer's symphonies. Once I get into a composer from that door, I may look at their other works.


----------

